# got some pics of the offspring



## frankyo

how much longer should I leave them in there for they are kind of hard to get too.


----------



## frankyo

here is another


----------



## frankyo

baby's daddy protectiing the area.


----------



## frankyo

another happy father


----------



## frankyo

this at three days old.


----------



## Stranger

how big are your piranhas? how old?


----------



## frankyo

they are about 5" and I've had them for about a year now. They are in a 110 gallon tank.


----------



## mantis

r u prepared to raise them?

a couple of days in parent tank is plenty.

btw: nice pics man


----------



## MR HARLEY

Very Nice


----------



## Fresh2salt

Congrats on the fry.


----------



## 33truballa33

congrats on the fry


----------



## con man

be careful when gettin them out (not to crush um) remove eveyr epebble piece by piece


----------



## frankyo

Ya I got a hole bunch when they began to swim up to the surface. they just got eys and you can see right threw them.


----------



## frankyo

I got one of them breeding tanks and I left in the parent tank so they still in that same water temp and everything. I have another tank but I'm afraid the water temp might not be the same when I change them over. those anyone have any idea on how often to feed this little guys. they are only about eight days long.


----------



## buette

my p´s after 5 days

hey man you have a nice cam


----------



## mantis

keep us posted


----------



## 351winsor

good luck with them


----------



## Death in #'s

wow congrats and looks like they are doing fine


----------



## janus

I hope I`ll get some to very soon.









Congrats!


----------



## frankyo

ya good luck with yours man look like mine. how often do you feed them.


----------



## Stranger

how many p's you got in that 110?


----------



## Killduv

Congrats on the fishes!!!!!


----------



## frankyo

> how many p's you got in that 110?


 I have five.


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1

cool


----------



## janus

Congrats on the fry!


----------



## compton ass steve

congrats on the fry, what are you going to do with all of them?


----------



## frankyo

I don't know but I hope that they all of them live.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Congrats!!! Another daddy I see. Looks like mine are only a couple more days older than yours lol!!!







good job!!!


----------



## frankyo

thanks man. everything is going great right now.


----------



## mantis

take some more pics :nod:


----------



## Slim

How did you get them to breed? Ive been waiting for mine to but nothing happens.
I have a 125 with 3 reds about 6inches. they havent changed color or anything.


----------



## frankyo

I got some more pics I'll put them on here later today. I'm at work so keep an eye out for them.


----------



## frankyo

> How did you get them to breed? Ive been waiting for mine to but nothing happens.


I didn't do anything special and I thought they where sick when they turn black. So I wrote on here and they told me that they might want to breed and they said to make sure my temp was 82 and I did. Thats all I did.


----------



## Brendan

very nice


----------



## Apocalypse

Congrats on a successful spawn. Be careful when removing them. It is easy to remove them with a pipette (sp). Simply hold your index finger over the part that is out of the water. When you get close to the fry, remove the finger and watch the fry get sucked up into it. Be prepared to put your figer back on the end that is outside of the water. You can then place them in a small cup, until you have enough of hem to place into a growout tank. I will say that it will be almost impossible to save all of them.

Good luck and keep us posted with news and pix.


----------



## frankyo

> I will say that it will be almost impossible to save all of them.


That is right I couldn't get to alot of them I waited for them to start swim up and got as many as I could into a small breeding tank that left inside the parent tank took some pics but they came out realy bad, but it's my first time at it maybe next time I will be more prepared at it.


----------



## marky

Very cool man! I wanna see them when they a bit older!


----------



## frankyo

ya I will keep you guys upto date on there condition


----------



## frankyo

I took a sh*t load out this past weekend and I have to say that I see nice and big fry growing up and I'll take some more out this week to come.


----------



## gottagitdemps

you may have a little cash cow on your hands there. How many of them do you think there are?


----------



## frankyo

I'm not sure I took out like 150 and I still think there is some more in the tank.


----------



## Davo

Congrats mate. i have had a few breeding desasters. All the best.


----------



## frankyo

Thanks alot guys.


----------



## Killduv

Congrats with the ever growing fry!!!!


----------



## Fido

wow congrats, hope i can do the same soon!


----------



## frankyo

I got some updated pics of the fry


----------



## frankyo

here is one more


----------



## frankyo

one more they are ok but they were eating each other so I but them in a bigger tank and I have a total of 25 for the first time doing this and not even trying to breed them.


----------



## Phtstrat

Sweet pics, good job raising those fry.

Now you can spread the hobby and make a little money for doing it.


----------



## Novato

Cool! I wish I had a mating pair.


----------



## mantis

Great job man? Nice pics!


----------



## frankyo

thanks man they just bread again last week so I'm ready for them this time but i didn't know it was going to be that fast.


----------



## Davo

great stuff bro. Keep on posting the pics.


----------



## juiced

how do you move the fry from the parent tank to a strictly fry tank? net, or just use a sypon hose and suck them up?

nice lookin fry!


----------



## baki

cool pics. i hope my P's breed in the future.


----------



## cmsCheerFish

you make me so jealous!! good job man!


----------



## frankyo

> how do you move the fry from the parent tank to a strictly fry tank? net, or just use a sypon hose and suck them up?
> 
> nice lookin fry!


I take them out with python but don't conect it to a faucet and sypon them into a bucket and then I have a small brine shrimp net and take them out with that scince my piranha's breed for the first time in January they've breed every month and I've sold a few and had some death's and some got eaten buy thier borthers or sisters. I have fry in the parent tank know and need to take them out this weekend.


----------



## Slim

In the fry tank do you have to have no substarte in their or can you have sand or gravel? Why does every fry tank I see have no substrate?


----------



## mantis

Slim said:


> In the fry tank do you have to have no substarte in their or can you have sand or gravel? Why does every fry tank I see have no substrate?
> [snapback]1012800[/snapback]​


Cause fry tanks have major food waste, and dead eggs, and fry. Having the tank bare makes cleaning simple. Also the eggs, and or small fry can get caught in 
gravel.

Any updates frankyo?


----------



## frankyo

yes I am going to post pics up latter this week so. I've sold alot of them around here in chicago and my piranhas keep breeding every month. I have one question how do you get them to stop do I just lower the temp.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Congrats on the horny fish


----------



## frankyo

here is some up date pics.


----------



## frankyo

pic


----------



## frankyo

pic


----------



## boozehound420

what did you feed the really little fry??


----------



## Joga Bonito

CONGRATS DUDE


----------



## BAKIR

Congrats on the fishes!!!!!








Wonderful! Praise be! Magnificent!


----------



## mantis

This is a great thread. It's easy to see Frankyo has been busy. His P's have been breeding for a # months, and he has had great sucsess raising the fry, with up to 50/batch.

So I am pleased to announce, Frankyo is the first to recieve the P-Fury Breeding Award !!! 

Great job man!









paste this in you sig...


----------



## reefteach

mantis said:


> So I am pleased to announce, Frankyo is the first to recieve the P-Fury Breeding Award !!!
> 
> Great job man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paste this in you sig...
> 
> 
> [snapback]1040518[/snapback]​


 I am hoping to get that award myself in a few months. So far, so good.


----------



## frankyo

[/QUOTE]what did you feed the really little fry??


> First Bites™ for Baby Fish.
> Special nutrition for many types of baby fish. Formulated to provide any newborn fish the exact nutritional balance that they require during the earliest developmental stages of their lives.


----------



## killerbee

congrats on your award and excellent breeding skills


----------



## frankyo

THANKS AL







OT GUYS.


----------



## frankyo

:nod:


----------



## frankyo




----------



## vinnielatino

very very cool i hope my p's breed one day to!


----------



## TIMZ8878

I HAVE 10 RED BELLY IN A 180 GALLON TANK IS THIS BIG ENOUGH TO BREED THEM IN


----------



## Death in #'s

TIMZ8878 said:


> I HAVE 10 RED BELLY IN A 180 GALLON TANK IS THIS BIG ENOUGH TO BREED THEM IN
> [snapback]1048056[/snapback]​


yes its up to the fish

and how many total survived


----------



## frankyo

I only have 5 and only 4 of them breed and the other just hangs around and enjoys the freak show. make sure the temp. is right for them to breed.Know water conditions I do not know I change my water every week about 50 percent of it and when they lay eggs I don't change it I let the daddy do it's thing and raise the fry untill I see them swim and then I fish them out and safe as many as I can and I do get alot then there is some that I miss and get them later because they are really small to see but then they get big and I see them just fine.


----------

